# If you want to post about your personal business-



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

...Please use the sticky thread at the top of the page, that is the only place you can use for "advertisement." It would also be best if that was not your *ONLY *post on the entire site- _in other words, don't join the board just to post spam. _

I know some people get upset about spam-like posts, of course most people do have the internet savvy to note if someone has only one or two posts and is selling some magical new free mobile phone service that it may not be the best idea to use the service that person is selling! As a site we are not endorsing anyone on this board, just allowing the information to be put out there for your perusual. Remember-BUYER BEWARE!


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for the post, here's a bump so others may see it.


----------

